

Apple Computer entrepreneur's rise and fall [1985] - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/1985/09/19/business/apple-computer-entrepreneur-s-rise-and-fall.html?pagewanted=all

======
forgingahead
"While Mr. Jobs will have plenty of money and talented people from which to
draw, the odds of his starting another company of the size and success of
Apple are exceedingly thin. The computer business has become much more
competitive than when Apple started and is not growing as fast. Moreover, few
entrepreneurs have managed to strike gold twice. "

Hah. This whole article is fascinating

